# Favorite English Suite (Bach)



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

What's your favorite English Suite and why?


Mine is the fourth- It just seems so natural, flowing, yet very emotional- besides, the prelude is one of my favorite Bach movements of all time.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll go with no. 2, but I really love each one equally.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I also really love each one equally, so no vote.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

6

................


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

My favorite is still Ivo Pogorelichs album of English suite no 2 and 3


----------

